# Murfreesboro, TN - F BGSD



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Ebony is already spayed and needs out ASAP.









EBONY - ID#A056619
I am a spayed female, black German Shepherd.

The shelter thinks I am about 5 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Feb 03, 2009.

Rutherford County PAWS
285 John Rice Blvd.
Murfreesboro, TN 37129
615.898.7740 press 5
615.898.7994 (fax)


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

aw another black sweetheart.

I just love the all blacks.
Bump


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

BUMP - she is on borrowed time.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

EBONY - ID#A056619 My name is EBONY. I am a spayed female, black Chow Chow. The shelter thinks I am about 5 years old. I have been at the shelter since Feb 03, 2009.

They changed her listing to a CHOW. Mods, what do you think?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Link to Ebony listing.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12966231

Note: please include link to shelter listing.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

A "CHOW CHOW"!!!????!!! What a strange label!!
I have a transporter a number of dog people have used who comes from this town and regularly brings dogs to Pa and NY and NJ. I can provide name and number if anyone wants it.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Tess Phila PAA "CHOW CHOW"!!!????!!!


Many people don't know there can be black German Shepherds.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This transportor I meet Saturday to put Akira on Sat. the cages were clean and both girls were very nice to the dogs, holding them, calling them by name, taking them out to go potty, and made sure they all got drinks.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Strange ~ now they have her listed as an *Australian Cattle Dog/Blue Heeler [Mix]*!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

I just saw that, too. These people have no clue...............


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AniadoubleThese people have no clue...............


They should have stuck with their first guess!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)




----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

There is pull help and boarding available, please PM me for information.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Gorrgeous!!!
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

There is help for this boy, but needs a rescue to go to.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump this beauty!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Petfinder link above says listing removed.


----------

